# My J2 Interior Pics



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

This is most of the interior. I have a few more exterior pics I'll be adding once I figure out a good closing system. Also have a few more LED's to add here and there....

My special thanks to Frank at Moebius, Randy at VoodooFX, and Henry at TSDS.





















[


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeh, these incredible builds just keep rolling out! That astrogator looks killer! The glow from the pedestal really adds a lot to it!! Very sanitary build so far! Keep us posted as it progresses!!!!! Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Really great paint,Lighting & Decal work on that interior!
It looks fantastic & I can't wait to see pics when it's fully completed:thumbsup:


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Really super workmanship.. I love the astrogator a glow glow, may have to borrow that idea if you dont mind..


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

skinnyonce said:


> Really super workmanship.. I love the astrogator a glow glow, may have to borrow that idea if you dont mind..


Go for it!


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Wow! Man, that is some really great looking work... Looks like it could be the real thing! Well Done....:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wonderful attention to the tiny details. Really top notch work!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Really sharp looking. So Voodoo provided the lighting kit and TSDS supplied the decals? I have started mine and have one of the decal sets. I haven't decided on lighting yet but need to soon. Anyway, really looks sharp from your pictures. Looking at it that way I almost feel like I am walking around inside. And I've been in the shuttle cockpit and this is much roomier.

Bob


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Excellent work on the interior, it is always a treat to see pics of these so well done!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Very nice work. Landing footpad decal is a nice touch.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Absosmurfly marvelous! I LOVE the light coming up the ladderwell from the lower level. The whole effect is that the Robinsons (and Doctor Smith) have retired to their staterooms for the evening, and have turned off the main lighting in the upper level. With the bright light coming up the ladderwell from below, it's like at my house when I turn the downstairs lights off and am upstairs in my bedroom preparing for bed.

Standing applause!

Larry


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> Really sharp looking. So Voodoo provided the lighting kit and TSDS supplied the decals? I have started mine and have one of the decal sets. I haven't decided on lighting yet but need to soon. Anyway, really looks sharp from your pictures. Looking at it that way I almost feel like I am walking around inside. And I've been in the shuttle cockpit and this is much roomier.
> 
> Bob


Yes, I got my lighting and fusion core from Randy. I really like the way the fusion core is built, which is like a tank. No worries about having to bend LED's to get them right. Some might argue that the other ones with more LED's are more accurate, but when it's in there spinning around, you really can't tell. I can't recommend it enough.

The lighting kit is great. Everything you need and some spares to do some cool stuff with. If you look at my wiring sheme thread, it will give you an idea on how I wired mine. It was VERY convenient because you could always disconnect the floor from the model at any time to work on it as a sub assembly. Check it out. The only thing I didn't show was that I also ran all of my soffit lighting to the subassembly as well.

One thing that is very important... The outer edge of the soffit touches the inside top of the hull so if you bring your soffit wires across the outside, you'll have hull closing issues ( and believe me, you'll run into enough issues without that happening). What I did was drill a 1/2" hole right behind the nav computer (tape deck) in the soffit and ran all my soffit lighting wires through there.

Yes, I got the decals from TSDS. It's a pretty good investment if you want to get the details and have old fart shaky hands like I have. The only thing to note is that they're printed on clear material, so certain surfaces like the doors you "may" want to paint white behind depending on how dark your wall color is to start with. Or better yet, mask off the doors and leave as raw plastic. The decals will stick better.

The decals are stronger than all get out. After I put them on (using solvaset) I pressed the crap out of them and they conformed beautifully. On certain things like small control panels, trim just an exta 1/64th around the decal so it doesn't distort when you push in on it. And I mean you can safely squeeze the death out of those things.


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

That is really nice work John. A couple of those pics could easily be mistaken for shots of the real J2 set.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Unbelievably good! How did you get that shiny chrome look on some of your parts like the fire extinguisher, tape reels and that block supporting the red ball? It really looks great!


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Model Maker said:


> Unbelievably good! How did you get that shiny chrome look on some of your parts like the fire extinguisher, tape reels and that block supporting the red ball? It really looks great!


Chrome pinstriping tape. Cut to size under a magnifier. Easy and effective.


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

Wooooooow!!! Awesome!!! Nice work


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really nice build. Clean and proper what a great model to do this with. I love it. Nice pics, too. I love the VooDoo lights. His kits are subtle and "scaled". Not too overwhelming. 

And the TSDS decals. Can't say enough about those gems.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> And the TSDS decals. Can't say enough about those gems.


 

:thumbsup: Agreed, and I'll happily add that if you haven't tried his Decal Set, you've never used a TRUE Decal Set. I'll never use Testors again! :dude:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Not wanting to be unfair to other guys here, I believe this was the best paint job and the best images on the Jupiter 2 that I've seen so far. Great ideas here and there, duly noted for future reference.

Extraordinary work! Congratulations.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Simply Beautiful!


----------

